# Canon Rebates



## gomuzeick (Apr 29, 2012)

In regards to the rebate offer that begins today on Canon lenses... Does anyone know if you get the "double up" bonus to the rebate if you bought a 5D Mk III a month ago? Sometimes programs cover that kind of situation. Having trouble finding information about the "double up" bonus anywhere but here, actually.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2012)

No, they must be purchased at the same time


----------



## gomuzeick (Apr 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> No, they must be purchased at the same time



D'oh, it was worth a shot I suppose. Trying to convince the wife about getting the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II - a $400 total rebate was making her actually consider it ;D.

(By the way - I like that raw converter image test you did (saw it on Flickr). I've been trying to figure out what I like best as far as 5D3 raw conversion goes.)

Thanks


----------



## RC (Apr 29, 2012)

Surprised to see the new 600EX-RT on the rebate list already. Got my order in for one.


----------



## gomuzeick (Apr 30, 2012)

Is $200 a good rebate for the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II anyway? Should I expect a greater rebate at some point towards the holidays at the end of the year?


----------



## cpsico (Apr 30, 2012)

gomuzeick said:


> Is $200 a good rebate for the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II anyway? Should I expect a greater rebate at some point towards the holidays at the end of the year?


For a hot minute it was under 2000 during the Christmas season, which is by far the best and cheapest time of year to get your gear in my humble opinion.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 30, 2012)

gomuzeick said:


> Is $200 a good rebate for the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II anyway? Should I expect a greater rebate at some point towards the holidays at the end of the year?



The rebate amount is good, but the base price that the rebate is applied to changes over time, and right now the pre-rebate price is about as high as it has ever been, so the net price is still high. The low price at the end of 2011 was the lowest price ever (see link below). Traditionally the lowest price for a lens is during December, but who can foretell what this prices in the future will be. You have to make a decision as to how much you're willing to pay for it.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/02968/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f2.8L-IS-USM-II-price.html


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 30, 2012)

I placed an order with Adorama this morning for a body and a lens that should've doubled my lens rebate. Any idea why this is not taking into effect on their site? I called up Adorama and the CSR didn't hear about the double rebate program. Any suggestions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> I placed an order with Adorama this morning for a body and a lens that should've doubled my lens rebate. Any idea why this is not taking into effect on their site? I called up Adorama and the CSR didn't hear about the double rebate program. Any suggestions?



When I add a lens with rebate and a 5DII to my cart on B&H, I get the double rebate applied automaticelly. 

On Adorama, looks like you need to go to the page with the body, click the Buy Together and Save link, then select the lens and add the bundle to your cart.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 30, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> I placed an order with Adorama this morning for a body and a lens that should've doubled my lens rebate. Any idea why this is not taking into effect on their site? I called up Adorama and the CSR didn't hear about the double rebate program. Any suggestions?


They have a specific order style for it "Buy Together and Save", make sure you are purchasing it through that link. It should be on the page of all the bodies, with blue text and some interlocking squares as the icon. Maybe if you mention that promo name it'll click for the rep.

Seems to be doubling the rebate when I look at the links for the 5dII


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder if they can retroactively fix that. Obviously I can't get through to their CSRs now thanks to high call volume...


----------



## jrs513 (Apr 30, 2012)

I tried to do the double rebate with Amazon but have no success. The prices reflect the instant rebate, but no additional instant rebates are applied when pairing a qualifying lens with a qualifying camera. Anyone have any luck with Amazon?


----------



## RC (Apr 30, 2012)

jrs513 said:


> I tried to do the double rebate with Amazon but have no success. The prices reflect the instant rebate, but no additional instant rebates are applied when pairing a qualifying lens with a qualifying camera. Anyone have any luck with Amazon?



I'm pretty sure Amazon's pricing always includes the rebate without mention and without a way to apply a Canon rebate. I just purchased the 680EX-RT about a week ago for $629 from Amazon. When the rebate announcement popped up, I cancelled my order since it had not yet shipped. Then when the price drop to $599 (Canon's rebate of $30 but not mentioned on their site), I reordered.

The exact same happened in the past when I ordered a Canon rebated lens, the rebate was reflected in the price but no mention of it.


----------



## jrs513 (Apr 30, 2012)

RC said:


> jrs513 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to do the double rebate with Amazon but have no success. The prices reflect the instant rebate, but no additional instant rebates are applied when pairing a qualifying lens with a qualifying camera. Anyone have any luck with Amazon?
> ...



I don't have problems with the normal instant rebate -- I have problems with the double instant rebate. I too get the $599 price that you are seeing for the 680EX-RT but if you were to add the 680EX-RT as well as a Canon 5D Mark III on B&H, the rebate of the 680EX-RT would double and your price would be $569. I do not see that same price mark down on Amazon.


----------



## RC (May 1, 2012)

jrs513 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > jrs513 said:
> ...



Oh gotcha, misunderstood your issue. :-[ Give Amazon a call, they've always given me great support.


----------



## Chewy734 (May 1, 2012)

Well, I spoke to Adorama and they basically said no. I can't get the $1199 promotional price on the 7D with the double-rebates. Doh... oh well, it was a worth a try. I still saved $200 more on the lens and body combo than what it's priced at right now.


----------

